
Facebook and other “new media” blocked Russia Today - frabbit
http://www.thecanary.co/2017/01/19/breaking-first-rt-blocked-facebook-now-sites-blocking/
======
frabbit
This was theoretically due to a lack of "live streaming" rights. It is of
interest as an example of how the power to (not) cover events has shifted from
public broadcasting to private.

------
LordWinstanley
RT.com

The only website in the world whose commenters make those on YouTube seem
erudite and well-informed.

